# Slow payers!!!!



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

ive got soooo many slow payers this year. i figured up last night that i have over $21,000 in invoices out right now.. it seems that everyone is slow paying, from walgreens, bob evans resturants even the subdivisions.. anybody else having this problem?


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

What is slow pay to you? Commercial accounts usually take 30 to pay, at least a majority of mine do. now residential is a differant story.

James


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

residentials take like 2-5 days to pay. the most ive had is a month.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

well, in the past ive generally been paid within two weeks of submiting the invoice dealing with hospitals, strip malls etc.. ive just picked up 6 local walgreens and their pay seems a lil slow.... its ok tho, kinda like money in the bank.. but everybody is dragging their feet with payments... we've had a killer winter this year..


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I have people that owe me $$ from fall cleanups......


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

You guys are too nice, we have to sign a contract & pay up front for the season before the first flake falls or no service is done.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

VEGGIEPLOW;952161 said:


> ive got soooo many slow payers this year. i figured up last night that i have over $21,000 in invoices out right now.. it seems that everyone is slow paying, from walgreens, bob evans resturants even the subdivisions.. anybody else having this problem?


Try adding a zero to your number.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Big acres....thats gotta hurt!


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

I've had a couple slow payers so far this year but not $ like you guy's are talking about. When I say slow I mean at the most a week late. As far as you guy's saying "commercials usually take 30 days to pay" as I read in this thread and others--to hell with that. MY services are paid on MY terms as clearly stated in the contract,is fully explained to the customer at signing time. I'm not waiting 30 days for my money,I am not a utility company,a mortgage company or a landlord. I provided you with a service so you can open/run your business and expect to be paid in a timely fashion. If they don't like the terms-bye bye,find someone else.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

dchr;953539 said:


> I've had a couple slow payers so far this year but not $ like you guy's are talking about. When I say slow I mean at the most a week late. As far as you guy's saying "commercials usually take 30 days to pay" as I read in this thread and others--to hell with that. MY services are paid on MY terms as clearly stated in the contract,is fully explained to the customer at signing time. I'm not waiting 30 days for my money,I am not a utility company,a mortgage company or a landlord. I provided you with a service so you can open/run your business and expect to be paid in a timely fashion. If they don't like the terms-bye bye,find someone else.


thats a funny one! if i pulled that crap i wouldnt have any work period. i extend my customers a line of credit, just like the utility companies. id like to see you say that to a vp of a bank.....:waving::waving: maybe thats why your plowing with a 2wd, and a 83 dodge?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

suzuki0702;953552 said:


> thats a funny one! if i pulled that crap i wouldnt have any work period. i extend my customers a line of credit, just like the utility companies. id like to see you say that to a vp of a bank.....:waving::waving: maybe thats why your plowing with a 2wd, and a 83 dodge?


That's about it. Do you think the person who opens the mails writes a check right away? It get submitted to the accounting dept first and most companies pay out invoices on the 1st and 15th . Then mail time from when you sent it and they mail it so 30 days is not that long. For me I don't mine because by the time the last lawn cutting money comes in the snow money then kicks in and just the opposite in the spring.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

The best thing I ever did was offer Interac (Debit Card) Email Money transfer. (It's a Canadian Thing, but I'm sure you have the same thing in the US) 

They are affiliated with all the major Canadian banks and are set up on their electronic banking systems. I offer equal payments either by post dated cheques or Interac. I only have 3 customers who use cheques, The rest use Interac. All of my per push customers use Interac and I usually get paid within a couple of days It makes it convenient for the customers to pay, I'm a firm believer the easier you make it to pay, the faster you get paid. 
For seasonals they can set it up so it sends the money automatically on the 1st of the month. 

I also offer a 7% Discount for full season prepay and about 5 customers take advantage of that.

Commercials are mostly 30 days


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

suzuki0702;953552 said:


> thats a funny one! if i pulled that crap i wouldnt have any work period. i extend my customers a line of credit, just like the utility companies. id like to see you say that to a vp of a bank.....:waving::waving: maybe thats why your plowing with a 2wd, and a 83 dodge?


Have said it to more important people than a vp of a bank. FYI I do not plow with the 2wd smart ass-sand and snow blower transport only. As far as the 83 dodge-I'm sure it's in much better shape than 1/2 of your equipment.(see I can make assumptions to) Truck looks and runs better than new and best of all its paid off. You have no idea who I am,what my equipment looks like,the accounts that I service and how long I have been servicing them at the level of service that they get. Most of my commercial accounts are billed via e-mail and pay via credit card,debit card or money transfer. Next time you decide to open your mouth and knock some one elses equipment or operation you should think a little more about being to judgemental without knowing your facts first.Most people I know that do that are either young or stupid-just sayin'


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

grandview;953570 said:


> That's about it. Do you think the person who opens the mails writes a check right away? It get submitted to the accounting dept first and most companies pay out invoices on the 1st and 15th . Then mail time from when you sent it and they mail it so 30 days is not that long. For me I don't mine because by the time the last lawn cutting money comes in the snow money then kicks in and just the opposite in the spring.


I make sure the person that receives my bill is the one who writes the check. The commercial property's I do aren't really large enough to have one person opening the mail and another writing check's (mainly doctor's and dentist's offices). I don't need to receive the money on my terms to keep my operation going-it's just the way I do things and the way the customer wants it. Almost all my commercials are billed via e-mail and I get paid either by credit card,debit card or money transfer. I refuse to be someones bank,same with the remodeling/constrution business. You don't have the money to pay me when the job is done-find someone else to finance your project.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Being a business owner since the 80's I have to agree with dchr, business is business. I'm not a plow contractor but pay one and the contracts to larger organizations with branch offices like government and banks are submitted in the fall in time for payment. Small business's get their contracts a little later and if money is tight then 1/2 up front and 1/2 after the first storm will keep the contractor coming back.

The good ole boy handshake is nice and all, just be careful out there is all I am saying. It's not like you can put the snow back if they don't pay and with companies closing left & right you could easily get stiffed. I know several building contractors and their subs that let stuff slide and its catching up to them in a bad way.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

dchr;953539 said:


> I've had a couple slow payers so far this year but not $ like you guy's are talking about. When I say slow I mean at the most a week late. As far as you guy's saying "commercials usually take 30 days to pay" as I read in this thread and others--to hell with that. MY services are paid on MY terms as clearly stated in the contract,is fully explained to the customer at signing time. I'm not waiting 30 days for my money,I am not a utility company,a mortgage company or a landlord. I provided you with a service so you can open/run your business and expect to be paid in a timely fashion. If they don't like the terms-bye bye,find someone else.


I find it hard to believe you do any commercial work at all. We have plowed or salted 7 out of the last 9 days. You mean to tell me in the last 9 days you sent out 7 invoices and think the are going get 7 checks from each commercial account? Even if that was the cause thats way to many envelopes This is just part of the business, well for the last 22yrs it has been for me, 30-45 days for a check.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

silvercity;953662 said:


> I find it hard to believe you do any commercial work at all. We have plowed or salted 7 out of the last 9 days. You mean to tell me in the last 9 days you sent out 7 invoices and think the are going get 7 checks from each commercial account? Even if that was the cause thats way to many envelopes This is just part of the business, well for the last 22yrs it has been for me, 30-45 days for a check.


First of all what the hell were you plowing 7 of the last 9 days? We haven't had a plowable event since last weekend? I salted everything. Secondly-nothing by mail my friend,almost all commercial is billed via e-mail and I am paid via credit card,debit card or electronic funds transfer. As stated in my contract terms they get a weekly summary of activity along with there invoice. As far as not believing I do commercial-believe what you want,it doesn't matter to me-I don't know you-but if you would like the address's and contact #'s I'll be glad to send them to you.If you want to wait 30-45 days for a check that's your business. I am not some 18 year old that just starting doing this,I have been running two business's successfully for 23 years. I do what works for me and my customers.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I dont have time to bill after every event. carrying fuel, salt, labor for 30-60 days sometimes hurts but thats business!


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

EcoGreen Serv;953581 said:


> The best thing I ever did was offer Interac (Debit Card) Email Money transfer. (It's a Canadian Thing, but I'm sure you have the same thing in the US)
> 
> They are affiliated with all the major Canadian banks and are set up on their electronic banking systems. I offer equal payments either by post dated cheques or Interac. I only have 3 customers who use cheques, The rest use Interac. All of my per push customers use Interac and I usually get paid within a couple of days It makes it convenient for the customers to pay, I'm a firm believer the easier you make it to pay, the faster you get paid.
> For seasonals they can set it up so it sends the money automatically on the 1st of the month.
> ...


I am still waiting for my first payment from my large account too. But what I really want to know is what the best beer in Ontario is?


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I got one that is 60 days out since the mowing season ended. If it drags on much longer they wouldn't be on the route next year. I hate to ask for my money more than once.


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

vamootsman;954143 said:


> too. But what I really want to know is what the best beer in Ontario is?


That's a easy one,,,, Creemore Springs Lager and Pilsner.

Although Rickards Red is pretty good too, Depends what you like in a beer..


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

EcoGreen Serv;954380 said:


> That's a easy one,,,, Creemore Springs Lager and Pilsner.
> 
> Although Rickards Red is pretty good too, Depends what you like in a beer..


Not a fan of the Rickards Red. I'll have to do some searching around Chicago for some Creemore Springs beers. I'm a big fan of Unibroue. Different part of Canada, but excellent Belgian Style Beers.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Walgreens can be a pain in the arse to deal with, if you guys have never dealt with them before, you could be in for a ride. They alwasy do pay though, just may take time, like up 60 days. The accounting office will not talk to you if the invoice is under 60 days due. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

What happened to last years contractor? There is a reason you JUST got them....


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

Mick76;952888 said:


> Big acres....thats gotta hurt!


We'll, some of it is current and you gotta remember that it is proportionate to the size of the company... but yes, it would be nice if it all came in at once.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

big acres;952760 said:


> Try adding a zero to your number.


ouch, i have about $50 000 outstanding right now, that is enough for me!!!


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Commercials and residential all get 30 days. Commercials all pay on the 30 day mark residentials usually with a week or so. I don't let anyone start the snow season with an outstanding landscaping balance. The commercials do not let you send the invoice directly to who cuts the check usually. It goes to the property/building manager for approval then is forwarded to accounting who processes it and payment is issued. Small commercials may let you invoice per service but the bigger ones do not want the hassle and neither do I.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

dchr;953629 said:


> Have said it to more important people than a vp of a bank. FYI I do not plow with the 2wd smart ass-sand and snow blower transport only. As far as the 83 dodge-I'm sure it's in much better shape than 1/2 of your equipment.(see I can make assumptions to) Truck looks and runs better than new and best of all its paid off. You have no idea who I am,what my equipment looks like,the accounts that I service and how long I have been servicing them at the level of service that they get. Most of my commercial accounts are billed via e-mail and pay via credit card,debit card or money transfer. Next time you decide to open your mouth and knock some one elses equipment or operation you should think a little more about being to judgemental without knowing your facts first.Most people I know that do that are either young or stupid-just sayin'


#1 You need to take a buisness class. learn about the accounting process for todays companies. not the 1983 way

second off, i dont run a big operation like ron clapper:laughing: im the biggest judgemental smart ass you'll find on this site i gaurantee it! im giving my opinion, thats what you was looking for remember?

i wanna see how your accounting works...
plowed monday...sent a bill tuesday... maybe monday night.
customer cuts a check weds. but it starts snowing weds. so now hes gotta cut you another check? lol i hope you give them a discount to order a checkbook just for you!:laughing:


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Been in business for 23 years? Your sales today is what in comparison to say even 10 years ago??

My guess is you've been in the 30 to 40g gross range forever, for the entire year. Your mortgage or rent gets paid, the wife doesn't ***** too much and you always have at least a twelve pack on hand.

Now class, this is what we call a content get byer. Absolutely nothing wrong with this at all - it's the American dream of self employment.

Now there is another way of doing business - that's called steady growth. This way is much harder and requires risk / risk assesment, hard work and dedication. This is not your everyday selfemployment venture where you can say ahh shucks, I'm just goin fishin today. You have employees, yep people you pay before you get paid, employees. If they come in at 7am, you've been there since 5 or 6am. they go home at 5pm and you eat cold chicken at 7pm. You eventually hire a sales guy to sell 10,000 so you can make 500 to 1000. You bill 10 to 50k per week, and your customers don't use paypal to pay you, so you wait on your money for 30 - 60 days. Your accounts receivable hits 5 digits and you nearly have a heart attack, at 6 digits you're saying heck yea, whata we gotta do to bill another 100k???

What's the difference between these two self employeed business'??

The guy who worked himself to the bone growing his company will at some point be able to retire or just come to work and do whatever he wants and never worry about that twelve pack in the fridge.....

The first guy will be 80 and still working because he has to so that he can buy duck tape to hold his 1983 Dodge together.....



Happy as heck to bill 60 a month and carry 100. Can't wait to see AR hit 250. My baby needs a new pair of shoes.......................


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

suzuki0702;955346 said:


> #1 You need to take a buisness class. learn about the accounting process for todays companies. not the 1983 way
> 
> second off, i dont run a big operation like ron clapper:laughing: im the biggest judgemental smart ass you'll find on this site i gaurantee it! im giving my opinion, thats what you was looking for remember?
> 
> ...


If you bothered to read any of my responses you have read that they are invoiced weekly via e-mail along with an activity report for there property.Thats how my accounting works. Once invoice is received they send an e-mail to verify they received it,that it was approved and give the o.k. to charge there m/c,debit or they let me know when the funds will be transferred to my account. I really don't know what the 1983 way was-I was 14 years old at the time. As far as needing a checkbook,as I previously posted I only receive a paper check from one customer.If I recall I wasn't asking for anyones opinion-just stating mine-and you know what they say about opinions-there like a**holes-everyones got one. You can sit here and slam me all you want-it really doesn't bother me one bit. I gave my opinion and you didn't like it which is fine with me. Just don't see why it bothers you so much that I get paid for what I do in a timely fashion.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

framer1901;955469 said:


> Been in business for 23 years? Your sales today is what in comparison to say even 10 years ago??
> 
> My guess is you've been in the 30 to 40g gross range forever, for the entire year. Your mortgage or rent gets paid, the wife doesn't ***** too much and you always have at least a twelve pack on hand.
> 
> ...


My my,where to start.I haven't grossed less than 40 grand since 1989. I couldn't even live on that now,with two houses a wife and two kids. Secondly I don't alway's have a twelve pack on hand-don't drink.
Secondly I don't need duct tape to hold my 1983 together-it does just fine on it's own. Oh I forgot you need a $600 a month truck payment to plow snow. You guy's really make me laugh how you can make assumptions about people without knowing anything about them. If it makes you feel good to do that then fine. As I posted previously I don't have to justify myself to anyone on this site. Both my business's have grown at a pace I am comfortable with over the years. Not looking to be a huge company that employ's dozens of people. I don't want the headaches. Both operations are run as a small,family owned and operated business,it's the way I like it and the way my customer's like it. As far as working when I'm 80-I hope and pray I'm able to work when I'm 80-I love what I do. As I said before-if your happy with the way you run your business that is all that matters. Me-as long as my bills are all paid,theres money in the bank,the family is healthy,have snow contracts signed and a good flow of remodeling work I'm happy. My wife doesn't have to work,my kids want for nothing and neither do I.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

VEGGIEPLOW;952161 said:


> ive got soooo many slow payers this year. i figured up last night that i have over $21,000 in invoices out right now.. it seems that everyone is slow paying, from walgreens, bob evans resturants even the subdivisions.. anybody else having this problem?


Please don't take this wrong. I realize the frustration you feel, but unless these customers are seriously overdue I don't think you should be posting their names on the site. It just doesn't seem professional. If your having a problem you should be calling and talking to them to figure out what the problem is. Just my opinion, do with it what you want.


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

Superior L & L;954094 said:


> I dont have time to bill after every event. carrying fuel, salt, labor for 30-60 days sometimes hurts but thats business!


yup... that was well said. I would loose all of my big accounts if that was the case. I waited over 100 days before on a menards invoice.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

framer1901;955469 said:


> Been in business for 23 years? Your sales today is what in comparison to say even 10 years ago??
> 
> My guess is you've been in the 30 to 40g gross range forever, for the entire year. Your mortgage or rent gets paid, the wife doesn't ***** too much and you always have at least a twelve pack on hand.
> 
> ...


LMFAO You said it perfectly


----------



## ZachXSmith (Nov 29, 2009)

framer1901;955469 said:


> Been in business for 23 years? Your sales today is what in comparison to say even 10 years ago??
> 
> My guess is you've been in the 30 to 40g gross range forever, for the entire year. Your mortgage or rent gets paid, the wife doesn't ***** too much and you always have at least a twelve pack on hand.
> 
> ...


This quote should be a sticky!!!!!


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

silvercity;955761 said:


> LMFAO You said it perfectly


Yup,guy has me nailed-he must be my next door neighbor. I'm the type of guy that goes onto a discussion forum,reads a post,decides to make ASSumptions and judgements about someone I know nothing about,no nothing about the region,market,customer base,customer and business habits. Then I decide to post and hold "class" on economics on how to and not to run a business. All this while sitting in my moms basement swilling PBR and eating cold chicken at 7pm. Oh wait a minute-I have myself mixed up with someone else


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

VEGGIEPLOW;954013 said:


>


:laughing: This thread has gone wild. Money on the books is a volatile subject.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

See problem is you came across as a total d*** and big mouth. Most people on this board have good questions and some great answers. Also people think that cause they plow the local Quicky Mart for $35 bucks a pop they are commercial plow contractor, kind of like anyone with a trailer hitch thinks they are a landscaper cause they got a Home Depot card and think the zero turn John Deere they bought is going to cut 300 acre's a week. I was one of the very early members on this site under the name Echo Valley and I am remembering why I stopped logging on.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dchr;955784 said:


> s. All this while sitting in my moms basement swilling PBR and eating cold chicken at 7pm.


..............................


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

GV does it again


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

grandview;955843 said:


> ..............................


:laughing: did you go out of your way to do this again gv?


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

dchr;955536 said:


> Just don't see why it bothers you so much that I get paid for what I do in a timely fashion.


are you serious guy??? im sorry i think im in the wrong thread....i thought this was titled...

"SLOW PAYERS!!!!!!"

ive heard it all from you buddy..best wishes.


----------



## Matt400 (Dec 23, 2009)

Might as well go ahead and close this one


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

VEGGIEPLOW;952161 said:


> ive got soooo many slow payers this year. i figured up last night that i have over $21,000 in invoices out right now.. it seems that everyone is slow paying, from walgreens, bob evans resturants even the subdivisions.. anybody else having this problem?


well yeah many slow pay, this year definitly is worse. We've YET to receive a check from anyone for December 09 invoicing.

A few are 15day terms, this is day 16 or 17 since they were invoiced.
Most are 30 day terms, which they have 13-14 days left until theyre finally late
Big places are 45 days, wont see squat until february around vday at best
One is 60 days, and they JUST submitted to be paid yesterday, wont see that till late march im sure.

But yeah, normally all of our 15 day term places, "smaller ones" pay pretty quick, even a handful of the 30 day terms pay within 10-20 days, not this year :/

We have several churches on routes in NJ and even last year, most paid 10-14 days, this year, nada. Most got hammered with a bill that was $2000 when its usually $300 in december and some had bills for more than they paid all last season practically.

We check the box everyday, hoping to get ONE check in the mail lol, just 10-15 more bills for something else.


----------



## VEGGIEPLOW (Sep 25, 2009)

i know what you mean "ramairfreak".... some of the churches on our routes are shell shocked at the invoices... we have had on of the worst (snow wise and cold temps) in the last 13 years... its good having that money out there, kinda like the old saying, "money in the bank"....:laughing:


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I used to plow and shovel walkways of distressed property for banks,they took forever to pay .if they paid at all. I had one customer[ not a bank] who stiffed me, the next storm I plowed both sides of the street that abutted his driveway into his drive and stacked it up against the front of his big wooden gates,that took him awhile to clear. plowking


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is a mind blowing idea. Ask the customer for a credit report or do a credit check on them like landlords do to tenants


----------



## burlingtonplow (Jan 6, 2010)

plowking15;963150 said:


> I used to plow and shovel walkways of distressed property for banks,they took forever to pay .if they paid at all. I had one customer[ not a bank] who stiffed me, the next storm I plowed both sides of the street that abutted his driveway into his drive and stacked it up against the front of his big wooden gates,that took him awhile to clear. plowking


That is really funny. I wish I could do that but never actually would.


----------



## mikkinosweat (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I have to add a comment in here. I've just got started on my own this year. I have worked for two other companies in the past and have seen alot. Well last Tuesday I got to one of my accounts to remove their snow (planning on asking them when they could pay their December bill) and we pull up and there is a FOR RENT sign in the yard. Their van is in the driveway with the plates taken off. Pretty sure they're going to be a bad debit write off. They have had their phone disconnected and the landlord has no clue where they went. 

Yep credit check and referrals would be cool but ya you wouldn't get any work done.


----------

